# wildsau aufbauen



## anderson (14. November 2003)

ich plane evtl. eine wildsau enduro zu kaufen (oder stinky oder whiplash oder banshee).

habs mir mal durchgerechnet und ist mir eigentlich zu teuer.
was meint ihr was ein sinnvoll aber günstig aufgebautes enduro kostet. und gebt doch einfach mal ein paar tipps, welche parts ihr jedenfalls verbauen würdet.

ein paar argumente für die wildsau und -sagen wir mal gegen die anderen räder wären meiner kaufentscheidung vielleicht auch dienlich.

gruß
haller


----------



## AlutechCycles (14. November 2003)

Hallo anderson,

zuerst müßte ich wissen, was du damit genau vor hast. In welche Richtung dein Fahrstil geht. Da du dich für ein Enduro entschieden hast tippe ich mal eher so auf Touren und etwas Freeride? Die anderen Bikewünsche lassen jedoch auf härtere Fahrweise zurückschließen. Sag mir einfach was du damit vor hast (ob jetzt heftige drops etc) und ich kann dir sagen wie du die Enduro am besten aufbauen kannst und ob die Enduro überhaupt das Richtige ist.

Zu den anderen bikes möchte ich dir nichts sagen, denn ich kann und möchte natürlich keine anderen Bikemarken schlecht machen. 


Gruß chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cedartec (14. November 2003)

@anderson

whiplash soll zwar gut sein, aber ist sehr teuer und muss passen oder eben nicht (Null Geometrie-Anpassungen). Banshee hat eine andere Dämpferanlenkung und ist im Falle des Scream auch noch schwerer (vergleichbar vom Gewicht nur das Chaparral), soweit ich weiss gibt'S Banshee auch derzeit nur in schwarz, aber grösster Kritikpunkt der hintere Schwingendrehpunkt liegt in der oberen Strebe. Zu Stinky kann ich nichts sagen, ich hatte bei meiner Entscheidung damals nur noch das Banshee Chaparral, ACT Firebeast Freeride und Ventana El Saltamontes und glücklicherweise bewege ich jetzt ein Wildsau durch die Wälder - geiles Fahren.

Gruss, gerhard


----------



## Airborne (14. November 2003)

Selbst aufbauen lohnt sich immer!

- du bestimmst, wie sich das Teil später fährt.

- du kannst gute Angebote sammeln (muß ja im Winter nich gleich fertig sein das Teil)

- du weißt genau, wie was montiert ist und kannst dir sehr gut helfen bei pannen etc.

Torsten


----------



## anderson (15. November 2003)

erstmal danke bis dahin.

@ alutech: zu meinem fahrstil: ich fahre mtb-touren und stelle fest, dass mir das schnelle bergabfahren in schwierigen passagen immer mehr spaß macht. d.h. wenn ich fahre suche ich ebensolche passagen, muss aber erstmal da hoch kommen (aber nie auf asphalt). außerdem soll das rad im sommer mit den freunden (größtenteils auf cc-beiks) auch mal 1500 hm oder mehr auf 50 km schaffen können. da ich nächstes jahr mehr zeit habe, hoffe ich auch hin und wieder in parks fahren zu können, winterberg/willingen ist ne stunde entfernt. fette drops werdens wahrscheinlich nimmer -zu alt.
du schreibst enduro = eher touren und etwas freeride. das rad hat doch auch so 160 fw. ist das für aggressives fahren wenig geeignet? hardride find ich optisch interessanter, aber brauch ich das? und außerdem: noch teurer (meine güte, steffi bringt mich um). für tipps zb. welche gabel und sowas wäre ich dankbar.

@ cedartec: whiplash kostet nur 100,- mehr und da hab ich -weil händler- verhandlungsspielraum. bin ich gefahren, fährt sich sehr gut, gefällt mir optisch aber nicht und das auge fährt bekanntlich mit.
ich meinte auch das chaparral als vergleich. für 1399,- sinds dann halt schon 250,- weniger als enduro.

@ airborne: wie, muss im winter nicht fertig sein? ich will fahren.

ich hoffe ich nerve net! ich kann mich halt immer irrsinnig schlecht für was entscheiden.

gruß
haller


----------



## Das Waldi (15. November 2003)

> du schreibst enduro = eher touren und etwas freeride. das rad hat doch auch so 160 fw. ist das für aggressives fahren wenig geeignet? hardride find ich optisch interessanter, aber brauch ich das? und außerdem: noch teurer (meine güte, steffi bringt mich um). für tipps zb. welche gabel und sowas wäre ich dankbar.



Also wenn dir das bergabfahren in technischen Passagen immer mehr Spaß macht, wird sich das ganze wahrscheinlich auch noch steigern und du wirst immer heftiger fahren . Als Gabel am Enduro würde ich dir z.B. die Marzocchi Z1FR mit ihren 130mm empfehlen, oder die Z150, wenn du mehr Federweg benötigst. 

Ansonsten würde ich mir an deiner Stelle die Wildsau Hardride ernsthaft überlegen (z.B. in Kombination mit einer 1.5" Sherman Breakout), auch wegen dem besseren Dämpfer. Das Problem ist hier dann das Gewicht, also 50km sind schon zu schaffen, hängt jedoch immer von deiner Kondition ab. Mein Freund fuhr mit mir und seiner Wildsau Hardride über die Alpen, allerdings nicht auf Geschwindigkeit, sondern als 6-tägige Freeride-Tour.


----------



## Airborne (15. November 2003)

@ anderson

Wenn du dir etwas Zeit läßt, Anzeigen und i-net beobachtest und nicht mit Druck suchst, dann kannste nochma deutlich sparen und Angebote abgreifen.

so wie jetzt schon bei Alutech die Special Offers, später dann mal irgendwo nen schönen LRS usw....

Und Vorfreude is doch die schönste Freude 

Torsten


----------



## cedartec (15. November 2003)

@anderson

Ich kannte bis jetzt nur Komplettangebot für's Whiplash und die lagen alle bei 4990 und das find ich teuer. Ansonsten kann man schon einige Teile recht günstig bekommen, nur Räder würde ich dort holen, wo Du halbwegs sicher sein kannst, dass sie vernünftig eingespeicht sind, ansonsten hat Airborne Recht, bei Einzelteilen lohnt es zu schauen, meine Roox Stütze hat mich z.B. inkl. Versand nur 45 Euro gekostet. Sicherlich ist die Wildsau kein leichtes Rad, aber das ist mir in meiner Gewichtsklasse eher nicht so wichtig, da nehme eher ich ab. Aber das Fahrverhalten finde ich grosse Klasse, meiner Meinung nach. Tja und wenn's um das Auge geht, da nimm das, was Dir gefällt - für mein AUge sieht die Sau halt schon besser aus als das Chaparral (schau Dir bei dem doch mal die Wippe an - brrrrrh....).

Gruss und Zufriedenheit nach der Entscheidung,
gerhard


----------



## NoWayFredi (16. November 2003)

Hei @anderson

Verkaufe meine Sau, möchte auf die DH Sau umsteigen.
Bei Interres.  [email protected]

RideOn


----------



## anderson (16. November 2003)

@nowayfredi: ich glaub die e-mailadresse stimmt nicht. krieg zumindest ne failure.

haller


----------



## NoWayFredi (16. November 2003)

Hei @anderson

[email protected]

RideOn
Fredi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anderson (16. November 2003)

so jetzt frag ich doch mal konkret an alle, die schonmal ne enduro aufgebaut haben oder sonstwie bescheid wissen: meint ihr, es ist möglich, ne enduro noch vernünftig ausgestattet unter 3000 euro (ich denke, mehr kann ich vorm familienrat nicht durchsetzen) zu kriegen? und ich hab keine lust ein halbes jahr bei ebay nach schnäppchenbrocken zu suchen.

ich will net nerven, aber villeicht hat ja jemand paar tipps.

gruß
haller


----------



## AlutechCycles (16. November 2003)

hi anderson,

sorry dat ich mich erst so spät melde, also vom fahrverhalten rate ich dir auch zu einer enduro, da hast du schon eine gute wahl getroffen.

also wie baust du die am besten auf?also ich bin sehr zufrieden mit truvativanbauteilen. (spreche da aus raceerfahrung).empfehlen würde ich dir da das gigapipe innelager schonmal, hussefelt kurbel reicht erstmal ne boxguide als kettenführung. als gabel eher ne flick oder ne minute. auf alles wie magura, fsa oder truvativ bekommste nochma 15% rabatt bei uns in kombi mit nem rahmenkauf.

hoffe einigermaßen geholfen zu haben
wenn weitere fragen auftauchen frag  

greetz chris


----------



## anderson (22. November 2003)

tut mir leid, dass ich noch ein letztes mal nerven muss.

eine wildsau wirds wohl werden, aber welche?

was spricht eigentlich gegen die hardride im vergleich zur enduro, was das touren betrifft? laut hp von alutech hats einen gewichtsunterschied von 400g. die stören mich nicht. was spricht sonst noch gegen das hardride (geo?).

was ich brauch ist ein kick in den arrrrsch, damit ich endlich bestellen kann. also entweder ihr sagt mir, dass die enduro auch ein super freeride-bike ist oder, dass man mit dem hardride auch noch prima touren kann. bitte bitte bitte.

gruß
haller


----------



## playbike (22. November 2003)

Der Gewichtsunterschied ist glaub ich doch höher.
Das Enduro wiegt glaub ich so 4300g mit Dämpfer und das Hardride doch über 5000g. 
Für ein Enduro doch viel zu viel.
Plan nämlich auch ähnliches.
Blöde ist auch der geringe Preisunterschied. Da kostet bei manchen Händlern die Wildsau Hardride nicht viel mehr als ein Enduro und hat dann noch den teueren Swinger 6way Dämpfer als das Enduro mit den billigen DNM.
Auch ist meiner Meinung ja die Herstellung des Hardride viel aufwendiger als das Enduro. Da ist Besserung im Preis angesagt.

Werden die Wildsäue eigentlich noch bei Nicolai gebaut?
Für mich ein Argument keins zu kaufen (schon viel schlechte Qualitätserfahrung mit Nicolai gehabt)


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (22. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von playbike _
> *Das Enduro wiegt glaub ich so 4300g mit Dämpfer und das Hardride doch über 5000g. *



Hi!

Mein Tipp: Setzt Euch mal mit dem Jürgen in Verbindung, um mit ihm abzuklären, welche Möglichkeiten er Euch anbieten kann, um die Rahmen etwas leichter zu bekommen. 
Sollte eigentlich überhaupt kein Problem sein.


----------



## AlutechCycles (22. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von playbike _
> *Der Gewichtsunterschied ist glaub ich doch höher.
> Das Enduro wiegt glaub ich so 4300g mit Dämpfer und das Hardride doch über 5000g.
> Für ein Enduro doch viel zu viel.
> ...



Hi zusammen,

so werde mal für aufklärung sorgen hier 

also die enduro wiegt ohne dämpfer 3100g und kostet 1645 inkl dämpfer. je nach dämpfer varieren die aufpreise nochmal etwas.
die hardride 1.5" wiegt 3650g (1849 inkl manitou/burner dämpfer) auch da gibbet im preis varierende dämpferoptionen.

je nach dämpferwahl variert natürlich auch nochmal das gewicht des bikes; logisch, deswegen habe ich auch nur die gewichtsangaben für die einzelenen frames angegeben.

klar ist die hardride aufwändiger in der herstellung... alleine durch das gefaltete oberrohr schon. ausserdem ist sie viel stabiler als die enduro etc.. preisunterschied ca 200 euro zur enduro

die unterschiedlichen preise die ihr in diversen shops entdeckt habt kommen durch die dämpfer zustande, denn die händler sind an unsere preise bezüglich der frames gebunden.

zur frage ob nicolai noch schweißt: NEIN. 
das macht jürgen alles selbst. 


gruß chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anderson (23. November 2003)

ja sag ich doch, mit 1 1/8 steuerrohr ca 400 g mehr am hardride. also warum dann eine enduro zum touren?

mir fehlt immer noch der arrrschtritt? also bitte!

haller


----------



## Das Waldi (23. November 2003)

Ich halte nichts von DMN Dämpfern *arschtritt* .
Du darfst jedoch nicht vergessen, dass nur das Mehrgewicht des Rahmens 400g beträgt. Mit längerem Dämpfer wird's dann nocheinmal etwas schwerer.
Enduro wiegt mit Dämpfer ca. 3391g. Hardride mit Dämpfer (ich bin mal von dem Swinger 4-way ausgegangen): ca. 3945g.


----------



## woodstock (23. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TheNoOne _
> *Ich halte nichts von DMN Dämpfern *arschtritt* .
> Du darfst jedoch nicht vergessen, dass nur das Mehrgewicht des Rahmens 400g beträgt. Mit längerem Dämpfer wird's dann nocheinmal etwas schwerer.
> Enduro wiegt mit Dämpfer ca. 3391g. Hardride mit Dämpfer (ich bin mal von dem Swinger 4-way ausgegangen): ca. 3945g. *



ne hardride mit dämpfer 4kg? das möchte ich sehen! bei mir steht mit nem 6 ways ne 5 vor dem komma (aber 1.5 mit reduzierhülse)!


----------



## smog (23. November 2003)

also mein endurorahmen 2003, grösse m, mit pulverbeschichtung und dnm dämpfer wiegt ca. 4,3kg..... ohne dämpfer ca.3,6kg....


----------



## THBiker (24. November 2003)

Also ich hab mir dieses Jahr auch ne Enduro zugelegt und bin absolut begeistert!

Für meine Zwecke reicht die völlig aus, d.h. Freeride Touren (auch in´n Alpen) ab und zu Bikepark und so langsam taste ich mich an höhere Drops dran (2m sind für mich erstmal noch hoch  )
Beim touren muß man sioch halt daran gewöhnen, dass bergauf alles etwas langsamer geht, dafür hat man bergab den absoluten Fahrspaß  

An Gewicht habe ich nicht gespart und das Schlimmste sind eh die Reifen, ich hab jetzt die Maxxis Minion DH 2.5 drauf und die haben wirklich Grip, leider auch bergauf... 

Nächstes Jahr werd ich die Sau dann noch aufrüsten und ihr doch mehr Federweg spendieren, d.h. vorne ne magura THOR oder ne Z1FR150 und hinten den Magura Draco-Dämpfer! Im Moment hab ich ne Z1 und´n Fox VanillaRC drin!

weitere Teile sind:

Hügi Laufräder, Magura Louise FR, ChrisKing RaceFace.....und hab bezahlzt 3900 (aber mit Beziehungen), offizieller Preis wäre wohl so um die 5000 gewesen (hab´s net nachgerechnet, das meinte mein Dealer)

Vielleicht hilft´s dir ja


----------



## Das Waldi (24. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von woodstock _
> *
> 
> ne hardride mit dämpfer 4kg? das möchte ich sehen! bei mir steht mit nem 6 ways ne 5 vor dem komma (aber 1.5 mit reduzierhülse)! *



Wie gesagt, als Beispiel wurde wahrscheinlich das Gewicht in der kleinsten Größe genommen. 1.5" ist nochmal etwas schwerer.


----------



## woodstock (24. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TheNoOne _
> *
> 
> Wie gesagt, als Beispiel wurde wahrscheinlich das Gewicht in der kleinsten Größe genommen. 1.5" ist nochmal etwas schwerer. *



allein der swinger wiegt schon ca. 900gramm (gerade gewogen) also deine 4kg da können net stimmen bei einer hardride!


----------



## NoWayFredi (24. November 2003)

Hei

Ein Wort zum Swinger und Hardride.
Der Swinger passt nicht in die Wildsau Hardride.
1 muss man den Swinger verkehrt einbauen
2 verstell möglichkeiten der Sau sehr gering 
3 beim umstellen des Dämpfers immer ausbauen
Habe in probiert und gleich verkauft
Die besser wahl ist der Fox Vanille RC funkt. genau so gut
wenn nicht besser und ist leichter.


RideOn


----------



## playbike (24. November 2003)

Wo bekommt man das Enduro mit nem anständigen Dämpfer für nen guten Preis?


----------



## AlutechCycles (28. November 2003)

Hi,
bestellen kannst du auch bei uns, direkt über Alutech. Schau mal in die Preisliste die ich hier im Forum hochgeladen habe. Dort findest du alle Infos die du brauchst. Bei dem Dämpfer gibts verschiedene Optionen. Schau einfach mal rein, bei weiteren Fragen, frag   

gruß chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mugnog (29. November 2003)

Stimmt das denn mit dem 6way Dämpfer. Passt der wirklich nicht optimal in den Rahmen rein??
Wenn nicht, wieso verbaut ihr ihn denn dann??
Danke für die Antwort.

Ahoi


----------



## anderson (1. Dezember 2003)

also, ich habe jetzt je ein angebot einer enduro und einer hardride, mit gleichem dämpfer, für gleiches geld. was nutzt mir das leichtere bike, wenn ich mit dem schwereren dämpfer besser klettern kann?

vernünftiger wäre vielleicht für meine zwecke die enduro, aber ich seh es irgendwie nicht ein, dass einfachere bike für das gleiche geld zu kaufen (zumal es mit gleicher ausstattung auch nur 400 g leichter ist.

gibts denn niemand der mit der hardride genau das macht, was ich damit vor habe?


haller


----------



## AlutechCycles (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mugnog _
> *Stimmt das denn mit dem 6way Dämpfer. Passt der wirklich nicht optimal in den Rahmen rein??
> Wenn nicht, wieso verbaut ihr ihn denn dann??
> Danke für die Antwort.
> ...




Also, es ist so dat der six way in die sau passt, nur bei einigen setups passt er halt nicht optimal hinein. man muß ihn dann verkehrtherum einbauen, je nachdem in welches loch man ihn einbaut. also ich bevorzuge den sixway, gerade auch in rennen, auch wenn er etwas schwerer ist als der vanilla, ich möchte ihn nicht tauschen. im grunde genommen ist es auch jedem käufer selbst überlassen welchen dämpfer er nun bevorzugt, dafür gibt es ja bei uns auch die dämpferoptionen, also das man die wahl zwischen mehreren dämpfern hat (aufpreis...je nach dämpfer).

naja und das argument das man beim umstellen den dämpfer immer ausbauen muß....wie oft verstellt man einen dämpfer? is ja nun keine aufziehuhr  

gruß chris


----------



## AlutechCycles (2. Dezember 2003)

so muß der eingebaut werden:


----------



## woodstock (2. Dezember 2003)

wie wärs mal mit ner kleinen tabelle wie der 6 ways passt und wie net ...

ist zwar viel arbeit, aber man hat ja sonst nix zu tun 
außerdem erspart das das mühseelige rausfrickeln der buchsen usw.
und es gibt ja nur 16 möglichkeiten zum einhängen und dabei noch mal je 4 richtungen


----------



## anderson (5. Dezember 2003)

hat jemand den vanilla rc in der enduro verbaut? funzt das und was hat das rad damit in ner mittleren einstellung hinten an federweg? ich denke mittlerweile an eine kombi aus vanilla rc mit z150, ist halt nur blöd, dass die gabel so schwer ist. kann man eigentlich generell sagen, dass ne z1 fr besser geeignet wäre für enge, winklige trails?

gruß
haller


----------



## THBiker (5. Dezember 2003)

Ich hab´n Vanilla RC in´ner Enduro, allerdings einen 165mm mit 38 mm Hub, da ich ursprünglich keine 180mm Federweg hinten haben wollte....sollte ja ne Enduro sein!  Jetzt hab ich hinten ca 140-150mm.
Das ganze macht zwar´n relativ flachen Lenkwinkel, aber es läßt sich gut damit fahren.

Vorne hab ich ne Z1 FR drin  mit 130.

Würde ich mir das Bike nochmal aufbauen, würde ich mir aber doch´n großen Dämpfer reinbauen, d.h. 190mm und ~50mm Hub, der neue Magura Dämpfer soll ja so um die 45 mm Hub haben, d.h. ich komme auf´n Federweg von ca 160mm! Das Übersetzungsverhältnis ist ja ca 1:3,5 bei der Sau!

Vorne würde ich mir dann ne Z1 150 reinbauen oder die Magura THOR (wenn man damit auch breite Reifen, d.h. 2,5 fahren kann...hab gehört das soll nicht klappen! )

Viel schwerer als ne normale Z1 ist die Gabel auch net und bei dem Gewicht macht´s das auch nicht mehr aus, bergauf geht halt alles´n bissl langsamer 

Ansonsten bin ich eigentlich super zufrieden mit den Fahreigenschaften meiner Sau und im großen und ganzen reichen auf ner Tour auch 130-140mm Federweg


----------



## Blackholez (5. Dezember 2003)

Hi die Befürchtungen dass ne Dopelbrücke irgendwie bei engen Trails stört hatte ich auch. 
Aber ganz ehrlich ich find das Umsetzen lernste genau so schnell wie echt enge Kurven zu fahren. 
Ehrlich gesagt ich finds schwerer ne echt enge Kurve zu fahren bei der die Gabelkrone unter das Brustrohr kommt. Und schnell bist Du da auch nicht mehr. 
Ich fahr ne Junior T jetzt und komm überall hoch und runter. 
Was ich an der Z1 da viel schlimmer find ist dass die so lapprig ist und sich irgendwie verwindet (die hab ich am Hardteil - allerdings ohne Steckachse.) Wie sie mit Steckachse ist weiss ich nicht. 

Aber das mit Kurven fahren find ich kein Problem - ich hab mir da auch ewig den Kopf gemacht.  Wenns engwird machst Du einfach vorn den Schiber zu und dann lupft Dichs schon rum ums eck. 

cu


----------



## anderson (5. Dezember 2003)

also eine doppelbrücke wollt ich sowieso nicht. halt z150 oder z1. die wendigkeit meinte ich bezogen auf die geometrie.

@thbiker - ähm, passt der 190er dämpfer überhaupt in den rahmen? ich dachte da geht nur der 165er rein. die hub-angaben für die fox dämpfer hab ich nirgends gefunden. aber wenn der 165er nen fw von 130-140 bringt ist mir das doch ein bißchen mager. hat der verbaute dnm denn mehr hub? was für alternativen hab ich, wenn ich 160 mm haben will?

die z150 ist aber glaub ich schon so ein kilo schwerer als die z1 fr.

die ersten brocken liegen übrigens schon zu hause.

gruß
haller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (8. Dezember 2003)

So viel wie ich weiß ist der Standarddämpfer 190mm lang und hat´n Hub von 50mm (oder was diese Dämpfer so haben...kann auch 52mm sein )! So ist´s zumindest bei meiner Sau, könnte höchstens sein, dass etwas geändert wurde, aber meine ist auch erst´n halbes Jahr alt!

Da das Übersetzungsverhältnis ja ~1:3,5 - 3,6 ist kommst du dann auf´n Federweg von ~170-180mm ... mir würde das reichen, bzw. für´n Enduro shcon zu viel!
Ich habe mir deshalb überlegt, den Maguradämpfer einzubauen, der hat bei 190mm Einbaulänge nur 45 mm Hub!
Dann wäre die Geometrie auch ausgewogen, d.h. vorne 150 und hinten 160mm Federweg.
Wobei ich ja glaub, dass mit den neuen Dämpfersystemen selbst die 180mm bergauf halbwegs vernünftig zu fahren sind!

Die Dämpfer mit 165mm Einbaulänge haben i.d.R. 38mm Hub!

Ich glaub auch nicht, dass dich das 1kg der Gabel stören wird, viel gravierender werden die Reifen, bzw. Laufräder zu buche schlagen, bzw du wirst´s bergauf merken, wenn du große Schlappen aufziehst! Aber was soll´s dass macht dicke Beine 

Kannst ja nochmal den Jürgen fragen wie das mit´n Dämpfern ist, ob sich da was geändert hat


----------



## frozen Biker (18. Dezember 2003)

@chris

der Vorschlag von einer Tabell wie Woodstock es meinte ist garnicht schlecht! Währe echt mal gut. Denn ich habe den Dämpfer im zweiten Loch in der Wippe, aber ansonsten genau so eingebaut wie auf dem Bild und weiß nun nicht ob dadurch beim durchfedern der Ausgleichsbehältern nicht abreißt!

schöne Grüße


----------

